# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: het dash dieet tegen te hoge bloeddruk

## FRANCOIS580

*Een te hoge bloeddruk en cholesterogehalte zijn de belangrijkste gevolgen van een ongezonde voeding. Niet te verwonderen dat beiden steeds meer slachtoffers maken. Een te hoge bloeddruk en cholesterolgehalte zijn immers verantwoordelijke voor heel wat ernstige aandoeningen waaronder levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten.Tegen een te hoge bloeddruk worden vooral pillen geslikt, maar je kan er zelf veel aan doen om deze te voorkomen, en zelfs te verhelpen zonder geneesmiddelen. Een gezonde voeding staat hierbij centraal en daarbij neemt het dash dieet een prominente plaats in. Dit dieet blijkt ook bijzonder efficiënt tegen overgewicht en zwaarlijvigheid. Wat zijn de principes van dit dash dieet en is het voor iedereen even gezond?*



Het dash dieet werd onlangs, samen met het Weight Watchers dieet wereldwijd uitgeroepen tot het meest gezonde en doeltreffendste dieet.Belangrijk genoeg dus om de basisprincipes van dit spijtig genoeg veel te weinig bekend dash dieet extra te bekijken.

*Combinatie van ongezonde factoren*

Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek wees uit dat meer dan dertig procent van onze bevolking met een té hoge bloeddruk kampt. Dat is op zich geen ziekte. Wanneer niet tijdig wordt ingegrepen, kan een té hoge bloeddruk wel aanleiding geven tot levensbedreigende aandoeningen waarbij hart- en vaatziekten ongetwijfeld de voornaamsten zijn. Een te hoge bloeddruk is meestal het gevolg van verschillende factoren als stress, te weinig lichaamsbeweging, overgewicht en een gezonde voeding. Een te hoge bloeddruk ook erfelijk bepaald zijn.Je kan er nochtans zélf veel aan doen om een te hoge bloeddruk te voorkomen. Wordt je er toch mee geconfronteerd dan hoef je niet persé pillen te slikken, maar in de eerste plaats je voeding aan te passen.

*Het dash dieet tegen te hoge bloeddruk*

Het dash dieet zorgt niet alleen voor een gezond gewicht. Het voorkomt ook een te hoge bloeddruk en werkt bloeddrukverlagend. Dit dieet, dat onlangs dus werd uitgeroepen tot het gezondste en meest doeltreffende, kwam recent uit Amerika naar ons overgewaaid. Wetenschappers zijn eensgezind over de doeltreffendheid ervan. Het gaat hier niet in de eerste plaats om een klassiek dieet om te vermageren. Men streeft er vooral een gezond eetpatroon mee na. 
Daarbij staan (verse) groenten en fruit, allerlei volkorenproducten, vezelrijke voeding, vis en kip en magere zuivelproducten, maar ook noten en .../...

- FRANCOIS580 - 

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...hoge-hoge.html

----------

